
The Billionaires’ Loophole - chollida1
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/03/14/david-rubenstein-and-the-carried-interest-dilemma
======
Kyotoku
"But, if we had a government that was better funded, it could probably fix its
own monuments" Yeah, right!

